# Monk jazz experience in artificial intelligence logic



## ollv

Hello my friends, there are a few things regarding new logic experience in
1. Firstly why should we point as AI in music one of most important investigation point ?
2. Logic oriented analytics in music context, just example of Thelonious monk music

3 .. propositions deductive investigation in composition






1/ why the Monk had some strange behavior ? It is simple enough .. Just imaging that Monk it is single man without wife ... But it is logical conflict. Just first step to understanding

p/s why medeski trio was unable to compose likje of bemsha swing ?


----------



## SanAntone

Monk had a wife.


----------



## Phil loves classical

I saw this video a couple months ago, when I was rediscovering some Monk. I believe there are times his left hand accompaniment goes in its own way based on the previous direction and rhythm in a different context than the right hand, but then goes back to more standard harmonizations. He worked them out in his head as he's going along and probably had some set go-to patterns ingrained in him already for certain scenarios. He also introduces some dissonances by diverging or splitting from a note in the right hand to play the previous note and a half step up or down like a suspension, introduces syncopation from a set rhythm.

He can be interesting to listen to "real-time" or Live, but when I'm not totally focused on short term directions in the music and only listening to where it is heading in the longer term, it is not so interesting for me.

I think if you can figure out his 'set-pattern' tendencies and program to introduce dissonances and syncopation to a song with a melody only, AI can mimic his accompaniments and style in improvisation. But I can see it still going way off in practicality, even if a computer is mimicking his style technically. He and the listener is the ultimate judge of the decisions he makes subjectively, and a computer as far I can imagine might not be able to totally replicate that, and it could 'taste' different.


----------



## ollv

SanAntone said:


> Monk had a wife.


 Thelonious obviouysly had. But Monk as a monk (especially orthodox) can't have a wife/ But Monk also used head monastic cowl. It is not bad or good, just fact is fact .

Phil loves classical. Hello )) Sorry for long answer, I see you wrote about left hand ) thanks. But I would speak about AI context .. but also about composing until playing I( am not sure how it should be - just playing)

I mean AI is not principal about left or right hand. I am not sure it is important, but as I understood on the video you put player was not able to catch the theme after all

But logically the theme it is more important for compiosition as global idea. We can use composition without standard theme, but it is also theme

I just would like to explane why AI music it is already can be written .. But not in approach you know, it is methodology now ... 
How to catch up the theme and compose likelly music. Just methodology from artificial intellegence cnsulting group


----------



## ollv

Hi sorry, just one short message 

Monk obviously about humor, and modern logic are close to each other


----------



## ollv

Hello again 
We able to call it as Phil precendent . Just a fact - it is very important for AI protecting 
Just imaging.

Here Phil told about Sun RA
https://www.talkclassical.com/56105-welcome-humor-avant-garde.html?highlight=


> You should post that on Today's Composers subforum. Who was your influence? I'm guessing Mingus and Sun Ra?


 But author of this composition was not listen Sun RA when wrote composition this composition





And it means that we are able to wait until AI able to resolve some event in which we can interpret some music information (computed info) which is cuentesense in differencies between some original and some transited point.


----------



## ollv

You are able to search also few facts about human instincts like of this. Most important of facts is facts which has time disposition - it means that like of example fact. Just tell about your sunbjective facts it can help us to buils new AI instruments for music composition ...

E.g I would like to bue one robatic system for piano playing. It can be not expensive


----------



## SanAntone

AI used for creating music is immoral, IMO. I detest it.


----------



## ollv

hello! we have no enemies among people. Currently we are discussing abount probability to use new music instruments with AI - I able to explane detailed. It is not composing music by computer in your understanding. It is just helper to search context, quotes As I listen human very often compose music like of some one else and say "it is composed by myself" NO! we are have collective intelegence and communicative expierences to understand each other but in different scopes - music, other art, science - etc 
You are able to read about math _sigma completeness_ it is about structural collapsing of human desigion -

welcome global human )) hello!!!


----------

